# SF Executive Defender E2D Questions



## stackmjwiz (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm looking to purchase the E2D. I'm wondering if it's safe to buy on eBay (are there any fakes?). Or should I buy directly from the site.


----------



## Manzerick (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome to CPF!


I would look into the E2E as it does not have the bezel already


What are you looing for in the E2D?


----------



## ericg533 (Aug 12, 2006)

Get it from tacticalsupply.com. Use "cpf20" for a 20% discount.

As far as I know, there are not any 3rd party bezels.

TSA will almost certainly confiscate your E2D. Common sense tells you this.

The 6P is probably a more versatile light and allows use of the P61 HOLA and even more with an A19 cell extender.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Aug 12, 2006)

...or OpticsHQ...there's a CPF discount in the Dealer's thread too...great prices as well...

JM-99


----------



## stackmjwiz (Aug 12, 2006)

So now I narrowed down my decision between the E2E and the E2D Executive Defender. I'm leaning towards the E2E because most of the time, I plan on carrying the light in my pocket. The E2D is a bit longer, and a bit lighter (.1 ounce). Is there anything I should know before I make a final decision?

Also, is there any difference between the E2E in Satin Grey and Hard Anodized other than the color?


----------



## carrot (Aug 12, 2006)

Hard anodized is type III and more scratch/wear resistant. The satin grey one has a type II finish that will, over time, wear off. Satin grey uses the same type of finish as used on Maglites.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome to CPF stackmjwiz!

The E2d is slightly heavier than the E2e because the E2d has the added metal of the crenelated bezel and TailCap (the body is the same).
I personally consider the E2e to be far more practical than the E2d.






Top to Bottom:
6P
E2d
U2
E2e
G2

Of those for a general carry and use flashlight I prefer the E2e.

Al


----------



## stackmjwiz (Aug 12, 2006)

Do you have a holster for your E2E, or do you just keep it in your pockets?


----------



## Size15's (Aug 12, 2006)

stackmjwiz said:


> That's a nice looking collection you've got.


Thanks, I have one or two SureFires.



stackmjwiz said:


> Do you have a holster for your E2E, or do you just keep it in your pockets?


I clip it inside my pocket and have no need for a holster for it.
(in fact, I can remember most things about SureFires but since I have almost no interest in holsters I'm not very good at SureFire's part codes for them)


----------



## UKSFighter (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forums. Of your options I would choose the E2e for an incandescent, unless you have a specific reason for the E2D. I personally carry an E2L in my pocket, I like the throw and longer life the LED gives on a set of batteries. If you are going to pocket carry the light then get the HA model. It will look a lot better over time if carried with keys and other objects. The holster for all of these above is the V21 or V20. The v21 is a quick detach holster (you can also put it on your belt without threading it through and the V20 is a fixed loop holster, otherwise they are the same. 

Let me know if I can help you in any way or answer any questions. Stick around here, you'll learn a lot as there are lots of people that know a lot about lights.

Thanks for the props ericg533.


----------



## ericg533 (Aug 12, 2006)

Stackmjwiz, definiately go with the Hard Anodized. It will hold up far better. I just bought a 9P and I wish I got a C3 because the C3 is HA-III.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Aug 12, 2006)

Supposedly, there's something about the lense of the E2D that makes it harder (for a badguy) to tell where the light is coming from. Anybody know about this??


----------



## ericg533 (Aug 12, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> Supposedly, there's something about the lense of the E2D that makes it harder (for a badguy) to tell where the light is coming from. Anybody know about this??



While I don't think the lens has any special design, the 60 lumen output should be enough to severely disorient anyone with night adjusted vision who has it blasted into their eyes.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 12, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> Supposedly, there's something about the lense of the E2D that makes it harder (for a badguy) to tell where the light is coming from. Anybody know about this??



In the beginning, the E2d featured a domed window just like the X200A does.
The domed window means that it doesn't act like a signal mirror and give away your position as easily as a flat window can.
For a while now I understand the E2d has no longer been featuring a domed window.

Some say that the domed windows are stronger but I have no evidence to support this being the case in reality (I don't know of any comparitive testing having been performed).


----------



## stackmjwiz (Aug 12, 2006)

Does the E2E come in black color?

Can anyone recommend me a light has longer runtime? I'm getting a nice strong SureFire light and I'd like to complement it with something that can run for way more than an hour. I'm looking for something that won't be too expensive, much cheaper than the E2E.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 12, 2006)

The E2e does not come standard in Black HA although some have been made and you may be able to find Dealers who have them in stock.

If you can find the MN02 lamp assembly for the E2e it will give you much longer runtime compared to the standard (MN03) lamp assembly.
The MN02 is rated as 25 lumens of light for 2.5 hours.

You could get an SC03 Spares Carrier to keep whichever lamp assembly you're not using, as well as four spare SF123A batteries.

Al


----------



## InfidelCastro (Aug 12, 2006)

Size15's said:


> In the beginning, the E2d featured a domed window just like the X200A does.
> The domed window means that it doesn't act like a signal mirror and give away your position as easily as a flat window can.
> For a while now I understand the E2d has no longer been featuring a domed window.
> 
> Some say that the domed windows are stronger but I have no evidence to support this being the case in reality (I don't know of any comparitive testing having been performed).




Oh, they don't have that anymore? Hmm... Do you know if the older domed window was lexan or pyrex? Thanks.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 13, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> Oh, they don't have that anymore? Hmm... Do you know if the older domed window was lexan or pyrex? Thanks.



The E2d and the E2e and the E2L have always been supplied with Pyrex windows. The domed window has always been Pyrex regardless of the model.


----------



## Grox (Aug 13, 2006)

How long's has the E2D been domeless for? Why was the change made?


----------



## Size15's (Aug 13, 2006)

Grox said:


> How long's has the E2D been domeless for? Why was the change made?



My guesses:
1) At least a year.
2) No idea at all.


----------



## Grox (Aug 13, 2006)

OK Al.

Thanks!


----------



## chesterqw (Aug 13, 2006)

the e2d looks real cool. pity that it is highly regarded as a tactical weapon.


----------



## Scythe_rr (Aug 13, 2006)

I like the tailcap on the E2D as it allows the light to stand on end whilst retaining a tailcap clickie. Personaly, i love it, it's my current EDC.


----------



## stackmjwiz (Aug 13, 2006)

Can anything be fitted onto the E2E to increase the # of lumens? Or is the max output going to be 60.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 13, 2006)

You can purchase the KL4 LED bezel - it's rated at 100 lumens.
Or you can purchase the LU60A Lamp Module and the P61 High Output Lamp Assembly. The LU60A bezel is the same as the M2's bezel so it is quite a bit larger than the stock bezel.

Al


----------



## InfidelCastro (Aug 13, 2006)

Okay, I was under the impression that the earlier E2E's had lexan windows.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 13, 2006)

The E2 (not the E2e) featured a Lexan window.
One of the key features of the E2e was it's new Pyrex window.
Also, it had the LOTC as standard. Also, the PocketClip was far superior.

Al


----------



## Pokerstud (Aug 14, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, the window in the E2D is suppose to be a little thicker than the E2E, giving it more beef.


----------



## jsr (Aug 14, 2006)

Comparing my friend's E2D to his Z2 and my Z2, the Z2 is brighter. FLR's results seem to match this also with data indicating 65lms vs. 85lms. But the E2D/E is much smaller tho and easier to carry. I don't EDC my Z2. My friend occasionally carries his E2D on him, but usually doesn't.
You can pick up a KL1 head which is lower priced than a full E2e and use that as your longer runtime light. Just swap heads and you're good to go (like taco bell).


----------



## ericg533 (Aug 14, 2006)

http://www.awfulcommercials.com/stills/tacobell12.jpg


----------



## ValhallaPrime (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, I've been a forum lurker here for months now, and I think nows the time to join up and add my 2 cents.

After following a link here sometime last year on ArsTechnica, I found myself floating around the forums from time to time filling the brain with all of the juicy and sometimes very technical aspects of the forums. I had been an Acolyte of Maglica ever since my first AA minimag as a boyscout in the 80's, and had probably gone thru 6-8 sets of BULBS alone on that first black one.

With gas going up and up, this year decided to start walking into work, which is only a 30minute brisk walk, vs a 10 minute car ride thru the ghettos. Work is a school in the middle of a homeless and drug infested part of town (not the recreational kind, the full-time life-sucking kind), and walking home had been getting more and more treacherous. I get hit up for change and such 1-3 times a day walking home, and some of them get pretty aggressive and confrontational. Me being almost 6'2" and 260, this gets worrysome. 

Anyway, after reading as much as possible about SureFire from these forums, I found the E2D, which seemed to fit the bill of what i was looking for. I wanted a light to walk home with on occasion of dark streets, but also something that could be used as a weapon in an emergency. I work at a a college, so you bet your *ss a conceal-carry was out of the picture as well as anything above a swiss army knife. 

I love it! I've had to use it twice (beam, not the striker) on crack afficionados on the way home, plus once this summer on vacation against an ornery leashless dog (I bet he's afraid of bright lights now). Plus the security of just knowing i have it with me is peace of mind alone. As an EDC now, I use it time to time at work in wiring closets, working in dimly lit labs, etc, and love it. I'm on my 4th set of 123's, which is no biggie, because the retailer i got it from sold them at retail price, but you got a case of 123's plus free shipping. 

(((Just bought an innova X5 this weekend to finish the last juice off from the E2D's 123's too))) still enough for 1-2 hrs in that boy before mooning - perfect for evening walks in the park. 

So anyway, in my situation, if there was only 1 surefire to have, I would definitely go for the E2D. Mines a flat Pyrex btw, for those keeping score at home. 

The wife thought i was crazy at first for dropping a bill on a flashlight. Now I'm supposed to get her one for xmas next year....


----------



## Pokerstud (Aug 14, 2006)

Size15's said:


> You can purchase the KL4 LED bezel - it's rated at 100 lumens.
> Or you can purchase the LU60A Lamp Module and the P61 High Output Lamp Assembly. The LU60A bezel is the same as the M2's bezel so it is quite a bit larger than the stock bezel.
> 
> Al


Al, is this LU60A lamp module a Surefire thing? I know the P61 lamp module is. I have 2 E2D's and now you are getting ME interested in converting one over to a 200 lumen flame thrower? Is this correct? Would I go to Surefire and simply order an M2 bezel and a P61 lamp assembly?


----------



## rabbit (Aug 14, 2006)

stackmjwiz said:


> I'm looking to purchase the E2D. I'm wondering if it's safe to buy on eBay (are there any fakes?). Or should I buy directly from the site.
> 
> 
> - Can I remove the strike bezel & tailcap and replace it with something w/o the jagged edges?
> ...


----------



## Size15's (Aug 14, 2006)

Pokerstud said:


> Al, is this LU60A lamp module a Surefire thing? I know the P61 lamp module is. I have 2 E2D's and now you are getting ME interested in converting one over to a 200 lumen flame thrower? Is this correct? Would I go to Surefire and simply order an M2 bezel and a P61 lamp assembly?



Al's guide to SureFire terminology:

"Lamp Assembly" = bulb assembly. Sometimes featuring it's own reflector. For example: P60/P61 come with reflectors. MN03 & MN11 do not. etc.

"Lamp Module" = bezel, lamp assembly and adapter to attach it to a body. For example: LU60A, LM90 etc

The LU60A Lamp Module replaces the E2d's (or E2e or L4 or E2L etc etc) bezel with a larger one that can house the P60 lamp assembly or the P61 High Output Lamp Assembly.

Check out a photo of the LU60A's components here
Check out a photo of the E2d featuring the LU60A here
(Thanks to SureFireKorea.com for being so helpful with those photos!)

Noticing of course that the LU60A's bezel is far larger than the E2d's standard bezel. This may not be what you're after.
However, there is another way.
If you can find a Dealer (or SureFire) able to supply you with the LU60A's adapter collar (SureFire part number 196441-1) you can get a black "6P" bezel (SureFire product code Z44-BK) and the P61 lamp assembly (rated 120lu/20min) and fit this combination to the E2d body. The standard SureFire bezel (such as is used by the 6P) is smaller than the "M2" bezel used by the LU60A although it doesn't have shock isolation.

A quick look on http://www.lighthound.com/ shows you can build this from parts in natural HA (rather than Black) for under $125.

$23.99 P61 lamp assembly
$19.99 "EC Bezel Adapter" (aftermarket component)
$22.99 Z44-HA
$24.99 L4 body
$29.99 Z57 Clickie TailCap
Total: $121.95

Of course you don't get the E2d's crenelated bezel & TailCaps but I guess you need to make a choice whether you want high output or crenelations from a flashlight this small.

I hope this helps?
Al


----------



## Pokerstud (Aug 14, 2006)

Al,

Thx for the info, appreciate your time.


----------



## stackmjwiz (Aug 15, 2006)

> The main thing about E2D is the strike bezel, why would you want to remove it? :huh2:


Just have the flexability, such as when I'm carrying it in my pocket.


Thanks guys for all your help.

I bought these last night from Spyder Tactical Supply:

1 x SC3 Spares Carrier (SC3) 
1 x E2E Executive Elite, HA 
1 x Extended Runtime Lamp (MN02) 
1 x V82 Quick-Detach Holster (V82) 
1 x Box of 12 SureFire 123A Lithium batteries
Total = $133.60


----------



## ValhallaPrime (Aug 15, 2006)

Yay! Welcome to the E2x family....Now a quick recap of my note before, as it seems you as well have gotten a useable case of batteries....remember that the SF E2 will cut the batteries out reasonably early, and that you can still use them in a regular(ish) LED for a bit. 

I'm at probably 1:15 hrs on the innovaX5 after my E2D cut them out. Still fine though dimming a bit for walking around the neighborhood at night. 

MOST DEFINITELY let me know what you think of the extended runtime bulb. I'm interested to see if it would make a sensible camping/hiking light.....as i have gripes with LED's for trail lighting vs contrast.


----------



## Grox (Aug 15, 2006)

Don't worry about buying the E2D. It's a great light that's relatively unobtrusive physically but that packs quite a luminous punch. I have to say I am very attracted to the beam configuration of the surefire mn03. It has the perfect amount of throw and spill.

Congratulations on a good buy.


----------



## Pokerstud (Aug 15, 2006)

Grox said:


> Don't worry about buying the E2D. It's a great light that's relatively unobtrusive physically but that packs quite a luminous punch. I have to say I am very attracted to the beam configuration of the surefire mn03. It has the perfect amount of throw and spill.
> 
> Congratulations on a good buy.


Crox got it exactly right on the E2D ( which is a E2e as well ). I love both of mine. I am however, going to convert one of them to a 120 lumen flame thrower, from the parts list that Size 15's listed above, ordered the parts last night. Just havin' fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 15, 2006)

Or you can do what i did. I bought a P61. Thats it, just the P61.

Be very patient, dig all of the white stuff that holds the bulb in the "hole" of the reflector. Next get a sharp razor blade and cut the adhesive holding the plastic base onto the P61 reflector. Now that you have that reflector off, you should have a decent looking Lamp assembly. Your not out of the woods yet.

Next you want to take your dremel, now you can go ahead and advise against this, but.... You have to dremel away the tip of the bulb very carefully with the sandpaper drum attachment. Just do it little by little, the lamp wont fit into the reflector without taking a lil off the top. Make sure you dont dremel to much though or else you'll have to start over.  

Now, you'll notice it still doesnt want to all fit together! Well, put your cuttin disc on your dremel and shave lil by lil off of the battery springs until they fit.

Ahhhhh..... Now turn on your 120 lumen E2D, what a donut hole!!!  

No worries, just add some Mag hotwire shims to the lamp assembly until it gets the focus you like.

Now youve got a bad a** little pocket rocket that begs for action. Please note, that this set up can't be ran for the full runtime. I havent tried it but I am almost sure the batteries will get too hot and shut off on you. The longest i have ran this set up is 5-6 minutes. Want longer runtimes, just put the regular bulb back in there ya fool! :laughing: 

I use this set up when going downtown, where you know you'll only need short busrsts of lights, and yoou wanna talk about a big bright spot that suprisingly throws! 

Just try it sometime when your bored, it works!


----------

